# Free Agent Discussion



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that we have some money to throw around in the offseason lets discuss the possibilites there are in the free agent market...

One player I absolutely would *LOVE* to get would be Stromile Swift. Swift is an unrestricted free agent after this season. He would play great as our PF and allow us to let PJ and West become backups for PF. PJ could also backup the C spot as well. Im still debating on if West has the ability to be a starting PF for us or if he is a backup. I think PJ's days of starting are beginning to wind down. Swift is an extreme athlete and rebounder and a fan favorite with his powerful dunks. I think Swift has underperformed due to a logjam of C's and PF's in Memphis, and he is ready for a breakout.

I think this FA market is more of a backup market. We are going to _have_ to build through the draft. We desperatly need a PG...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Swift would be great! I'm also thinking about Michael Redd or Larry Hughes would be possible...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Swift would be great! I'm also thinking about Michael Redd or Larry Hughes would be possible...


I hope we won't sign star SG... That would decrease J.R Smith's minutes a lot.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Either the SG we maybe sign or J.R. would have to play SF...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

J.R is not able to play SF if you ask me.. but on another hand, Reggie played SF for Pacers this season so why JR couldn't do it too with Hornets.. They would just have to run fast breaks like a hell!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> J.R is not able to play SF if you ask me.. but on another hand, Reggie played SF for Pacers this season so why JR couldn't do it too with Hornets.. They would just have to run fast breaks like a hell!


Actually, we played 6'2" Freddie Jones at the 3 when Jackson was suspended. Anyway, Swift would be great for the Hornets. He's a former #2 pick, so he probably still has a lot of potential left, and is very exciting, which would attract fans. I doubt Hughes or Redd coming to NO simply because of the win factor. If you could get someone in an Al Harrington situation, who wants to start and/or be the main guy, but doesn't really care about the # of wins, that'd help a lot.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Actually, we played 6'2" Freddie Jones at the 3 when Jackson was suspended. Anyway, Swift would be great for the Hornets. He's a former #2 pick, so he probably still has a lot of potential left, and is very exciting, which would attract fans. I doubt Hughes or Redd coming to NO simply because of the win factor. If you could get someone in an Al Harrington situation, who wants to start and/or be the main guy, but doesn't really care about the # of wins, that'd help a lot.


See I think Swift would want to come to New Orleans for a few reasons:

1) He would start
2) We could offer him nice money
3) He's from Louisiana and has a huge fanbase since he took LSU the farthest in the tournament in 14 years.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I would LOVE to get Stromile Swift for our starting PF position. He is very athletic and is still young with potential. I would draft Marvin Williams w/ our 1st round pick (I think we'll be in position to get him) for out starting SF spot. I would also hope that one of the PG's drops in the draft. Options are Jarrett Jack, Raymond Felton, Deron Williams, John Gilchrist, etc. I think if one does, we could trade for a mid-1st round pick somehow and get a PG. I would love to get Jarrett Jack. Or, maybe somebody like Anthony Roberson with our 2nd round pick. Main thing for me tho is to get Marvin Williams and sign Stro. That alone would make a great offseason.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

with over 20 mil in caproom this offseason, we have the potential to make a big splash. whether or not that pans out is yet to be seen however. stro isn't worth anymore than 7 million a year in my mind, so that will leave us with a considerable chunk to make offers.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

The bottom line is that we need to pick up a star in the free agency pool this year.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Stro is not worth $7 million IMO. I would not waste $$$ on him. He is athletic and a dunker. That is it. He is not a solid basketball player. He is a fancier version of Birdman. He is not too sharp either, so it would likely take him a while to catch on to the Princeton offense.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

The only player in FA that I would spend a lot of $$$ on is Redd. He is a rising star. Otherwise, I would pay moderate $$$ to Johnson if you could pry him from Phoenix or maybe Simmons.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Stro is not worth $7 million IMO. I would not waste $$$ on him. He is athletic and a dunker. That is it. He is not a solid basketball player. He is a fancier version of Birdman. He is not too sharp either, so it would likely take him a while to catch on to the Princeton offense.


he's getting 6 million in this last year of his contract. do you really think hes gonna take a paycut to come play for argueably the worst team in the league?
we're going to be overpaying for anyone more than likely anyway, so it might as well be a decent big man with superstar potential.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

In my mind the only reason Stro hasnt played to his potential is beecase he has been stuck in a 12 man rotation for quite sometime. We pay PJ enourmous money at 8 million a year and he cant do the things Stro can do anymore. 

Stromile is capable of 16 and 9 with 2 blocks if he is on a team that will give him starters minutes. Thats worth 7-9 million per year...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I think we will draft a PG! then we have J.R. on SG for the future, our center is J-Mag, we still need:
Small Forward - for example: Joe Johnson, Michael Redd, Bobby Simmons,...
Power Forward - for example: Stromile Swift

our bench would be solid with Chris Andersen, Lee Nailon and PJ Brown in the Frontcourt and Dan Dickau, Speedy Claxton, Casey Jacobson and Boki in the Backcourt


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> See I think Swift would want to come to New Orleans for a few reasons:
> 
> 1) He would start
> 2) We could offer him nice money
> 3) He's from Louisiana and has a huge fanbase since he took LSU the farthest in the tournament in 14 years.


There is too many teams which would love to have him on theír roster... It would be very hard to get him to New Orleans when there is much better teams offering big contracts too..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> There is too many teams which would love to have him on theír roster... It would be very hard to get him to New Orleans when there is much better teams offering big contracts too..


Very true.

I was just throwing it out there...


----------

